# Shampooing interior carpet



## Philboski (Jul 28, 2006)

Just wondering what the experts here use to clean the carpet in cars -- not only the cleaner, but the tool. I have a Bissell Little Green Clean Machine, but suspect it would not do the job. I want to get mine looking....well, clean for a change.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I love my LBGM. I use that mixed with some APC in the solution tank, and I agitate and brush the carpet beforehand to help lift.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

The Bissell does a creditable job considering the price. Extractors are huge dollars so for the amount of work I do, it's the Bissell for me too. Carpet cleaners in the tank are great for carpets and cloth areas and you might want to check out a carpet cleaner called Folex. 
It's a real winner as a spot remover and general carpet cleaner. Readily available - I get mine at a local Home Depot.
-John C.


----------



## Philboski (Jul 28, 2006)

Great - Thanks!


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

Johnz3mc said:


> The Bissell does a creditable job considering the price. Extractors are huge dollars so for the amount of work I do, it's the Bissell for me too. Carpet cleaners in the tank are great for carpets and cloth areas and you might want to check out a carpet cleaner called Folex.
> It's a real winner as a spot remover and general carpet cleaner. Readily available - I get mine at a local Home Depot.
> -John C.


+1 on the Folex. Determination and a can of Folex will take care of anything!


----------



## cali311soca (Oct 24, 2009)

Philboski said:


> Just wondering what the experts here use to clean the carpet in cars -- not only the cleaner, but the tool. I have a Bissell Little Green Clean Machine, but suspect it would not do the job. I want to get mine looking....well, clean for a change.


The Bissel vac works really well actually. I used it on my old Honda with a good detergent mixed in, and it cleaned the carpets really well. Be sure to use a fingernail scrubber or something with bristles to scrub the cleaner into the carpet before you vacuum it up.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Two things that will help you with a better finish on the rugs using the LGM, is the prep!


Get your shop vac out and really work the rugs well at the vacuum stage, if they are bad I use a plastic brush to work the rug then vac over that area, there is a lot of dirt that is embedded in the rug in the high traffic areas...Then pre-treat the spots with some APC I mix mine about 1 part APC to 10 parts water. Spray on the nasty areas, let dwell for 5 minutes then use the brush again to work in. Now your LGM will do the rest of the work on spraying in cleaning solution and lifting.

For me I always finish up with the shop vac again, the lift that the LGM has is not enough to really lift all the water IMO

I had a LGM year ago but I wore it out and decied to go with a Mytee extractor, expensive but for me it was worth it, I also have two attachments for the house rugs!

Good luck!


----------

